# [CLOSED]: £300 Road Bike (53/54cm), London



## crazyjoe101 (18 Oct 2013)

CLOSED
I've bought one and it's great.

Hello, I'm looking for a second hand drop bar road bike as a 'rough use' bike. By this I mean use in bad weather (worse than 'normal' rainfall), and on trips where I may have to leave the bike in a public place for a length of time.
My top tupe length is around 53/54cm (effective) and my crank size is 170mm. I can't really go above £300 as I still need to kit it with mudguards, a pannier rack and pannier bag(s) plus anything else I might find I need.
As I am new to drop bar bikes I will need to test ride the bike so the seller will need to be in the proximity of London so that I can come and try it.
I realise that it's unlikely there'll be anything as described for just £300 but I thought I'd post here before braving the second hand market.

Thanks.


----------



## Tel (24 Oct 2013)

Apart from the drop bar request this bike ticks all the other


----------



## crazyjoe101 (24 Oct 2013)

Sorry, I should have updated this thread, I have a bike on the way and if all turns out to be OK then I obviously will no longer be looking for a bike. Thanks for replying @Tel but I'm after a drop bar.


----------

